# Need help with transport, if possible.



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking for someone that might be traveling to and from Indiana and North Carolina over the holidays. Myself and another breeder are looking to exchange hedgies, and I wondered if anyone was traveling through, that would be willing to help with transportation?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

We will be going from NY to Chicago/ Southern IL on Saturday-- i'm not sure if this helps you or not, but we will actually be in the South Bend area of Indiana on the Tuesday before Thanksgiving. We'll be returning the 30th of November. We'd love to help you out if we can meet somewhere? I'm not sure how far NC is from NYC, but we'd be willing to meet you half way on the way back home...


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Sebian, but you're probably about the same distance since you'll be traveling from the North. I need someone heading South of Indiana. I appreciate the offer though.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

No problem. If you're in a bind, we're more than happy to help though-- the majority of our trip will be in Southern IL


----------

